# القدمة ذات الورنية .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تمهيد :
من المبادئ الأساسية الهامة في عمليات القياس هو استخدام أدوات أو أجهزة قياس مناسبة للأجزاء المراد قياسها، ويتم اختيار الأدوات أو الأجهزة حسب أهمية هذه الأجزاء من حيث تركيبها أو طريقة تشغيلها لتحقيق درجة الدقة المطلوبة، وتعتبر القدمات المنزلقة بأنواعها وأشكالها المختلفة هي الأدوات الأكثر انتشاراً في الورش ودور التشغيل.
تعتمد الفكرة الأساسية للقياس باستخدام القدمات المنزلقة على نظرية الورنية لتحديد قيمة البعد مع توضيح كسور الملليمتر بدقة، وتتحقق هذه الدقة من خلال أسلوب تدريج الورنية، حيث يختلف هذا الأسلوب من قدمة إلى أخرى باختلاف التصميمات المختلفة لدور الصناعة كما يختلف أيضاً باختلاف درجة الدقة المطلوبة.
كما تعتمد فكرة القدمة ذات وجه الساعة على استبدال الورنية بمنزلقة تحمل تدريج دائري يشبه وجه الساعة، الغرض منها هو توضيح قراءة الأبعاد من خلال مؤشر الساعة وخاصة لضعاف النظر.
ومع التقدم الحضاري المستمر والحاجة المتزايدة إلى الدقة في تصنيع المنتجات وقطع الغيار ذات القياسات الدقيقة، فقد صممت دور الصناعة القدمات الرقمية، حيث استبدلت الورنية بمنزلقة إلكترونية وأنتجتها بأشكال مختلفة لتتناسب مع جميع المتطلبات الصناعية.


----------



## م.علي أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور أحمد زكي
موضوع شيق وجميل وممتع ز شكرا جزيلا لك
م.على أحمد على


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور أحمد ـ ـ على شرحك للقدمة ذات الورنية . توجد قدمة تستخدم في قياس التروس ، تسمى قدمة قياس أسنان التروس ، يمكن يا دكتور تعرضها وتشرها ، كما شرحة هذه القدمة. وشكرا لكم ولمجهوداتكم نحونا.
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل الموضوعات التي تقدمها لنا ، فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل وممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك .​مع الشكر الجزيل لكم​


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (29 يناير 2010)

*شكرا لك يا دكتورأحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل الموضوعات التي تقدمها لنا ، فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل وممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك .
مع الشكر الجزيل لكم​*


----------



## مندوب (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## ليندا اوركان (8 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا دكتور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

الموضوع جميل والشرح جميل جدا ومبسط ، فالموضوع قد عرض بطريقة جميلة يسهل على الجميع إستيعابه وفهمه بسهولة .
بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد ، وأكثر الله من أمثالك.
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## م/ أحمد بن علي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمد المبارك (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووور يا دكتورنا العزيز وبارك الله فيك ,,,,


----------



## حمد المبارك (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شو*

شو السالفة ياجماعة الخير 
اجي احمل الملف يطلعني الموقع برى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
زعلانين مني ولا حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دسوقي (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا دكتور احمد*​


----------



## ميدو الغول (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmalwany (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور


----------



## mustafatel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (5 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك يادكتور أحمد زكي*


----------

